

Rescuers pull all 33 miners to safety - mchouza
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/14/world/americas/14chile.html?_r=1&hp

======
ck2
It's really a great victory for technology, did that 26 inch drill exist 5
years ago?

(what they used) <http://www.schramminc.com/products/t130xd>

update: I've found that drill was for sale as early as 2002, so the technology
is 8 years old

Two things bother me about all this:

1\. all the nationality "flag waving" one country did this, another country
did that. Really? Is that what this is about, where everyone that contributed
happens to be from? Because the inverse of that is you are saying the other
countries didn't care.

2\. many of the miners are ready to head right back down and work elsewhere -
despite the history of all the corporations running very unsafe mines in the
area. This is like eating cheeseburgers after a heart-attack.

~~~
jaymod
Recent research indicates no link between red meat consumption and heart
disease:

[http://circ.ahajournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/CIRCULATION...](http://circ.ahajournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/CIRCULATIONAHA.109.924977v1)

~~~
Evgeny
The cheeseburger would most likely be dangerous not because of read meat, but
because of the processed wheat in the bun. Not sure about other ingredients.

------
mahmud
"I liked the miners when they were still underground. Now they are too
mainstream" -- @Haydude

We can joke now, but the NPR coverage today had me moved. Good story, involves
a Kansas company too, which devised the plan, officially named "Plan B" :-)

~~~
ez77
Official statement from the company, Layne Christensen:
<http://www.laynechristensen.com/rescue.html>

------
bobf
Interestingly, this is probably the first major mainstream news event I can
say I've only followed online. I recall watching lots of other events strictly
by staying glued to CNN: the beginning of the Gulf War, the death of Princess
Diana, 9/11, perhaps most similar- the Quecreek Mine rescue.

------
DanielStraight
The thing that stands out to me is that the Chilean president was there in
person for every single rescue. I have no idea what kind of man he is, but
that to me, sets a great example of how national leaders should respond in a
disaster.

~~~
hga
Here's a relevant comment from a house editorial of _The Wall Street Journal_
([http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870367360457555...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703673604575550212143815030.html)):

" _Particular credit belongs to Chilean President Sebastián Piñera. It was Mr.
Piñera who insisted on an all-out rescue effort, ultimately involving three
separate extraction methods, when a more cautious (or fatalistic) politician
might have feared raising expectations that could easily have been dashed.

Commentators have described his decision as a calculated political gamble, but
to us it seems more like genuine statesmanship. Chile has historically
depended on mining for much of its wealth. To keep faith with the men who go
deep down into the earth to extract that wealth, as Mr. Piñera has, can no
more be subject to a cost-benefit analysis than an army's decision to rescue
its wounded or fallen soldiers from the battlefield. Deeper things are at
stake._"

------
swah
Pic related: [http://kibeloco.com.br/platb/files/104/2010/10/Mario-
Chile.j...](http://kibeloco.com.br/platb/files/104/2010/10/Mario-Chile.jpg)

------
shareme
In other news a group of Chilean Miner's Families chased the 1300 journalists
camped at the mining town out of town claiming that stunk up the joint..:)

